# Winter nose?



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

This is Eli's second winter with us and this year his nose has gotten progressively pinker. I remember it lightening up somewhat last year but not like this year and it's not even very cold. He's a "chocolate" - with amber eyes immediately lined with beautiful chocolate brown skin/hair. His nose has always been more dark chocolate than black. I'm wondering if chocolates are more susceptible to this? 

I did some research online and on this forum. It's likely what they call winter nose caused by a lack of sunlight and will darken again as it warms. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this and what you're doing about it? Are you using vitamins beyond a 1-a-day multi-vitamin? Is this something I should see the vet about?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The lack of pigment in a nose is nothing to worry about. Some dogs get a winter nose and the color returns and some it does not. This will not effect the health of your dog. 

In the show world,this would be considered a fault,but as a pet.......it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Eli, Is February, is just his Valentines Nose!

Don't worry too much, it'll be back to darker in the summer! now, how about a picture of the rest of his face? Pretty please??? (batting lashes...)


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> Eli, Is February, is just his Valentines Nose!
> 
> Don't worry too much, it'll be back to darker in the summer! now, how about a picture of the rest of his face? Pretty please??? (batting lashes...)


He just finished eating so he's looking a bit messy - and Tuesday is bath day although I'm waiting for my Isle of Dog delivery today (at least one "person" in this house gets a Valentine's Day gift:biggrin1:.)


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

I love his coat and it looks so silky soft. I'm afraid to cut Cooper's hair, right now it's silky and longish but has a wave to it. I have no clue what it would look like when clipped short :suspicious:
Eli is beautiful


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Look at that face! I want to kiss him!


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Ellie NY said:


> I'm waiting for my Isle of Dog delivery today (at least one "person" in this house gets a Valentine's Day gift:biggrin1:.)


Oh come on, admit it . . .you get the same thrill when Eli gets something new as when you do . I know I DO ound:

Eli looks adorable and it doesn't sound as though the nose pigment is anything to worry about. Let us know when the brown returns as I'm curious too


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww..sweet little puppy face!
Whimsy's nose turned more pinkish last winter( she wasn't quite 1 at the time) and it really never came back as black as it was before. Her nose is going to be pinkish permanently I believe.( she is not quite 2) That's fine with me.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie with summer nose nice and black.Dizzie with winter nose not so black!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Oh come on, admit it . . .you get the same thrill when Eli gets something new as when you do . I know I DO !


So true! No one in this house gets treated so well. I find I more readily spend money on him than on my kids! ound:. He's the baby and boy does he know it.



clare said:


> Dizzie with summer nose nice and black.Dizzie with winter nose not so black!!


Look at that gorgeous face! If there's a cuter, sweeter looking breed of dogs I haven't seen it.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Winter nose is nothing to worry over, none of my guys get it, but many other breeds get it. There is a product called "De Nose Nos" it is for blacking the nose for show dogs in the winter, Havanese are shown "natural" but many other breeds are shown with lots of product.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Winter nose is nothing to worry over, none of my guys get it, but many other breeds get it. There is a product called "De Nose Nos" it is for blacking the nose for show dogs in the winter, Havanese are shown "natural" but many other breeds are shown with lots of product.


SERIOUSLY??? Dog Show winners are suppose to be the best of their breed . . .and meet very specific standards in order to strengthen their breeds with their off spring. That they'd allow cosmetics to be used to disguise a pigment flaw is going a bit far . . .or am I just in left field on this? :brick:


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

ClaireVoyant said:


> SERIOUSLY??? Dog Show winners are suppose to be the best of their breed . . .and meet very specific standards in order to strengthen their breeds with their off spring. That they'd allow cosmetics to be used to disguise a pigment flaw is going a bit far . . .or am I just in left field on this? :brick:


It sounds a little like a beauty contest in which the contestants had plastic surgery. Not sure if it's fair to have "altered" girls compete against "natural" girls. But then again, after watching Toddlers and Tiaras, I no longer doubt that people will go to extremes to win. A little make-up hardly seems like a big deal anymore - even if it's for dogs!:suspicious:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Basically I was pointing out winter nose, sky nose, snow nose is "temporary" many dogs get this in winter and at present there are theories but no medical proof as to why. If some breeds use a product to show their dog to best advantage it is presumed it is done to enhance the outward appearence of the dog, not to hid a true pigment problem, good judges look at many things one of the most important is structure...you can't change that, also bite, teeth the list goes on. What is forbidden in one breed many be a small fault in a different breed. The show world is a complex place, the stakes are high, much time money and effort go in to breeding programs, showing is a an important part of that. Most good breeders want to improve and preserve the breed for future generations to enjoy. I personally have great respect for those who are actively showing in this day and age and especially for those showing a breed where there is much competation and interest.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Basically I was pointing out winter nose, sky nose, snow nose is "temporary" many dogs get this in winter and at present there are theories but no medical proof as to why. If some breeds use a product to show their dog to best advantage it is presumed it is done to enhance the outward appearence of the dog, not to hid a true pigment problem, good judges look at many things one of the most important is structure...you can't change that, also bite, teeth the list goes on. What is forbidden in one breed many be a small fault in a different breed. The show world is a complex place, the stakes are high, much time money and effort go in to breeding programs, showing is a an important part of that. Most good breeders want to improve and preserve the breed for future generations to enjoy. I personally have great respect for those who are actively showing in this day and age and especially for those showing a breed where there is much competation and interest.


Just look at the hairdoos on poodles and Shih Tzus. There's nothing "natural" about either! And I know the "theory" that the poodle clip was designed to keep their joints warm, but c'mon... there's no way that a working dog ever looked like waht we see in the show ring these days!:biggrin1:

I worry more about breeds that have been bred to be non-functional, physically... like the Sharpeis with so many skin and eye problems, and Bull Dogs and Pugs that all have to be delivered c-section, or CKCS's that virtually all have heart problems. Even the Peke who one the Toy group last night... he was cute in a sad sort of way, but he could hardly shuffle himself around the ring! (the camera didn't even bother staying with him on his final pass) THAT bothers me a lot more than some make-up in the show ring.

(and I don't think that any of this is allowed on Havs... technically, they aren't even supposed to have more than very minimal "sanitary" clipping, though I've heard this isn't always strictly adhered to)


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

My family and I were watching the dog show last night and those poodles were so funny! How about that Chinese Crested? My daughter thought the Shih Tzu looked like Snookie with that hairdo! I can't believe they have nose color corrector, yuk. Havanese are like chameleons between coats changing color and now noses? Too funny.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

According to AKC, any nose coloration other than black or brown, is a disqualification . . .so it would seem using makeup to disquise it would be a disqualification:



> Disqualifications
> Height at withers under 8½ or over 11½ inches except that the minimum height shall not apply to dogs or bitches under twelve months of age.
> Incomplete or total lack of pigmentation of the eye rims.
> Incomplete or total lack of pigmentation of the nose or lips.
> ...


LOL, My hubby and I thought the ****zu looked like Snookie as well . . .but then, even the Hav appeared to have hairspray LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

If judges interpreted as you have, many people would only show there dogs in the spring, summer and fall. Like I said before temporary lack of pigmentation in winter is not the same as a lack of or incomplete pigmentation.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> My family and I were watching the dog show last night and those poodles were so funny! How about that Chinese Crested? My daughter thought the Shih Tzu looked like Snookie with that hairdo! I can't believe they have nose color corrector, yuk. Havanese are like chameleons between coats changing color and now noses? Too funny.


I loved the Chinese Crested... looked like "My Little Pony"!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, I loved it too!!! I would not have a hairless, one of my stepdaughters had a hairless for years...it had many health issues...as we lived in So. Cal it needed to wear shrits and lots of sun block and she had skin problems....she was very loveable and my son called her Tomoko's pretty pony (Tomoko is one of my stepdaughters).


----------



## rokipiki (Oct 15, 2010)

Ellie NY said:


> This is Eli's second winter with us and this year his nose has gotten progressively pinker. I remember it lightening up somewhat last year but not like this year and it's not even very cold. He's a "chocolate" - with amber eyes immediately lined with beautiful chocolate brown skin/hair. His nose has always been more dark chocolate than black. I'm wondering if chocolates are more susceptible to this?
> 
> I did some research online and on this forum. It's likely what they call winter nose caused by a lack of sunlight and will darken again as it warms. Just wondering if anyone else is experiencing this and what you're doing about it? Are you using vitamins beyond a 1-a-day multi-vitamin? Is this something I should see the vet about?


If you want to restore pigment on nose, eyerims or paw pads algae supplement is a very good choice as well as biotin. Roki had very weak pigment on one eyerim when he was puppy. Algae solved that problem in couple od months. Now he in on biotin supplement because of his skin condition and I notice that his pigment is absolutely perfect!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, I loved it too!!! I would not have a hairless, one of my stepdaughters had a hairless for years...it had many health issues...as we lived in So. Cal it needed to wear shrits and lots of sun block and she had skin problems....she was very loveable and my son called her Tomoko's pretty pony (Tomoko is one of my stepdaughters).


Oh, I agree, I wouldn't want one because of the skin and teeth problems, though I wouldn't turn my nose up at a Powderpuff! But I still love the look. The other hairless that made it into the groups, the Xolo, was a gorgeous dog too. The body and gait on that one were incredible. (nothing to hide any conformation faults on THAT dog!ound But I KNOW that at least the small ones have major teeth problems, and I suspect they have all the same skin problems as the Chinese Crested.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the look of the powderpuffs too, and they are very good in Agility.


----------

